# Lignum Vitae



## Shandit66 (Aug 3, 2010)

A friend has offered me a log that's supposed to be lignum vitae. I was sceptical, but the story is: a serious woodworker, north of Toronto, had imported this about 20 years ago for personal work. Never got around to it before emigrating to the UK and left it behind. Its been gathering dust in a barn since then.

Its heavy, very dark and no cracks (apparantly)

I'm heading up next weekend to check this out and have a couple of questions.

1 - other than weight and hardness, is there a way to establish what this wood really is? (its its nice wood, I likely don't care if its really is lignum vitae - I won't be using it for boat building)

2 - If I wanted to cut out some longer strips, whats the best way? The local saw mills won't touch it. I don't have a huge shop, but do have access to a local high school shop.

Most of my usage will be on the lathe, but I might plan some other ideas. Haven't given it too much thought until I see the wood.

Thanks for your help.

Olaf
Toronto


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to see pictures...that sounds like a score.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/lignum vitae.htm

(Thanks, Paul!)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I just turned a bottle stopper from one of our exotic blanks that was labeled as Lignum Vitae, but it's actually Verawood. Although Verawood doesn't look anyting like LV, the properties are almost identical. It's a dream to work with. 

We do have some LV pen blanks but I'd love to get my hands on a nice size chunk of it. I hope your log really is LV, and also that you'd like to have a new friend. :innocent:


----------

